# Roofer Survey - anonymous - only 5 questions



## antoineloup (Oct 3, 2011)

Can a few people please help me with this anonymous 5 question survey?

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WYWP9TX

I truly do appreciate everyone's help.

Thanks again.
Tony


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm the guy who said "I don't like people pushing their crap on me. "


----------



## antoineloup (Oct 3, 2011)

*Yes - Grumpy*

Grumpy - It seems that your response would make sense... lol

Thank you for taking the time though to help me out. I do appreciate it.

Thanks again!


----------



## antoineloup (Oct 3, 2011)

*Thank you for your help!*

I wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped out.

Truly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

